
Show HN: DIY Particle Detector, measures electrons and alpha particle energies - 0zelot
https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector
======
0zelot
someone else posted this as news, discussions ongoing over here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23196177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23196177)

